# Harborfreight, here I come



## Monty (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like I'll be making a trip to Harborfreight real sooon. They have this 6" digital caliper http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93293
on sale for $9.99, regular $19.99


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 1, 2005)

I have one of there all metal digital calipers, got if for 10 bucks I think.  It works great.  I would recommend replaceing the battery as soon as you get it, and if it comes with a spare battery, toss it.

just my 2cents

Ryan


----------



## PatLawson (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />...I would recommend replaceing the battery as soon as you get it, and if it comes with a spare battery, toss it.


Ryan,
Where did you find a replacement battery for it? I've been searching for a battery for mine for months and can't find anyone who carries a compatable one, (although I haven't tried HF, lol.)
Pat

Laguna Beach, CA
http://PensByPatricia.com


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 1, 2005)

The HF digital caliper is great!  Even friends who are machinists think it is very good.  

The batteries that come with it are not very good.  The battery size used by this caliper is very common, but since different manufacturers use different numbers, I had to look it up. The letters before the number don't mean much.  It is the numbers that count.

I found Energizer batteries at WalMart, Number 357, which is the equivalent of 303, 13, and 44. The package of 3 batteries was about $3.50.


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm, the battery in mine was just a standard watch batter size, wal*mart had it.

have you tried a google search on the battery number?

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Looks like I'll be making a trip to Harborfreight real sooon. They have this 6" digital caliper http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93293
> on sale for $9.99, regular $19.99



Here, take this coupon with you and get it for $7.99.

http://ww2.harborfreightusa.com/showpage_retail.taf?pageid=214&email=

Today 11/2 is the last day on the coupon.  The Harbor Freight here does not have that one on hand.

Chuckie


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> <b>Today 11/2</b> is the last day on the coupon.  The Harbor Freight here does not have that one on hand.
> 
> Chuckie



Hey Chuckie, don't know what calendar you are using but today is 11/1 according to mine and the message board [][][]  If the coupon is good until 11/2 that would be Wednesday of this week - tomorrow[8D]

(just havin' a good time [8D])

Ryan


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />I have one of there all metal digital calipers, got if for 10 bucks I think.  It works great.  I would recommend replaceing the battery as soon as you get it, and if it comes with a spare battery, toss it.
> 
> just my 2cents
> ...



I got two of their metal digital calipers, one is over three years old and still uses the first battery, the second is about a year old and also has the battery still in it came with.Both get a lot of frequent use. Can you explain why one should toss these out and buy new ones?? 

I have checked them against a certified gage set we have at work and they are both dead on, I was really positively surprised when I saw these results. They are a steal for the money!!


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got an all metal one from Homier Tool (same "high quality" tools as HF) for $15.00 last year. It's as accurate as my $150.00 Mitutoyo at 1/10th the price.


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Nov 1, 2005)

any dif other than material between the composite and the metal?

Bill


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 1, 2005)

Rudy said "Can you explain why one should toss these out and buy new ones??"

Maybe not toss the batteries.  The caliper I got had an extra battery.  The battery that came installed lasted a very short time.  The extra battery did not last long either.  Maybe they got a bad batch of batteries that time.


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 1, 2005)

Rudy,
The batteries that came with mine didn't last but a month (if that) each.  The calipers came with one battery installed and on spare.  Within one month the display was "flashing" indicating low battery. So I tossed it and put in the spare.  In less than a month the display was flashing again.  I went out and bought a 2 pack of batteries from WM, put one in and it's been there ever since (over one year now).  There's no telling how old those batteries were.

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, got an extra day to use it. [8D]

Chuckie


----------



## Monty (Nov 1, 2005)

Went and picked one up this evening. It is only good to 0.01" but I figured since I was already there and it was only $7.50 (thanks for the coupon Chuckie), I figured it was worth it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 1, 2005)

That's interesting, Mannie.  I bought mine last year, HF, $9.99 for the metal that measures to .001.  Seems like even the Chinese stuff is getting more expensive all the time.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />...I found Energizer batteries at WalMart, Number 357, which is the equivalent of 303, 13, and 44...



I was researching button batteries on the Internet last weekend.....picked up some baby toys at a yard sale that need new batteries.  I was trying to find a substitute for an 1154.  Coincidently, it turns out to be the 357/303 cell.  One thing I learned is that the LR44 cell is the same physical size as the 357; but is an alkaline battery rather than a silver oxide cell like the 357.  The S/O batteries will last longer than the alkaline cells and will be a better deal if the prices are similar which they usually are!!  I don't remember the exact numbers; but the 357 had about 50% more capacity then the LR44.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />Went and picked one up this evening. It is only good to 0.01" but I figured since I was already there and it was only $7.50 (thanks for the coupon Chuckie), I figured it was worth it.



This is what the HF ad says: Accuracy: +/- 0.001'' (0.2 mm), Resolution: 0.01'', Throat depth: 1-9/16'', Temperature operating range: 32Â° F to 104Â° F, Includes one 1.5V button cell battery, Overall length: 9-1/2'', Weight: 0.10 lb.  

It is a little misleading; but this Vernier will only measures to 0.01".  This is not good enough for use in pencrafting.  When turning blanks to match pen hardware, you can "feel" a mismatch of about 0.003".

There was a flyer in the Sunday paper for a HF dial caliper, hardened faces and 0.001" accuracy.  On sale for 12.99..reg. 19.99.  I think this is a better choice.  No batteries to worry about.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 2, 2005)

I think a much better deal is the Cen-Tech item # 47257 ?

I bought one of these from Herbor freight Last year, checked it in the calibrations lab and it is good to + /- .001" (mine was actually good to +/-.0005")


I think I paid $10.99 for it on sale. In fact, according to the website it is regularly $15.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47257

And I'll be danged if it don't look and work just like a Mitatoyo!


----------



## ryannmphs (Nov 2, 2005)

Mudder,
The one that I got from HF looks just like your top one []. Mines been used and probably somewhat abused but it still does it's job.

In fact in rebuilding my new Delta 1440, it was used to determine that I needed a spindle [].  According to the specs on the bearings the ID of the bearing should be 25mm. I checked the old one and it was 24.9mm.  Then I checked the diameter of the spindle and it was 24.0mm[:0]  I think I found the source of the vibration.  I'm replacing all (but one, cause I can't find a replacment) bearings, retaining clips and washers in the headstock.  So with the new spindle, I'll basically have a "new" lathe that should last a long, long time.

Ryan


----------

